# Doing it backwards



## diggitydiggity (Feb 13, 2014)

I am kind of doing it backwards, I got all my speakers before I got my AVR because they were such a good deal and I had not quite selected my AVR yet.

Now I have selected my AVR, Onkyo TX-NR616, but I just found a great deal on another, Onkyo HT-RC560, and it seems to be a pretty good receiver. I am just not sure which one is going to be better for me in the long run.

This is a budgeted HT and I want to keep the AVR under $400. My speakers are Klipsch F-20's, Klipsch C-20, Klipsch S-10's (surround and rear), and a Polk PSW10 sub.

Any thoughts? From what I've read the HT-RC is a more budgeted AVR while the TX-NR is a step up. The HT-RC is wireless, but for $20 I can get an adapter for the TX-NR to solve that, and wireless is not really a selling point for me.

The TX-NR is also THX certified, but also from what I've read all that means is that Onkyo paid a lot of money to THX to get their stamp of approval when there are a lot of AVR's out there that can meet the requirements but just have not spent the money.

This is my first HT setup so I am still fairly new to most things.

Thanks!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

As long as the receiver has all the features *you* need (and only you would know that), I really don't see much difference between them. If the price is right....


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think buying speakers first is backwards at all.
What speakers did you get.

It's actually kinda hard to pick a wrong AVR as long as it has the features you want so I will echo AJ on the AVR, just get the one that has the features you need/want and everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Many of our members, including myself, have purchased factory refurbished receivers from our friends at Accessories4less:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

This is a good way to save money or upgrade to a nicer receiver for the same budget. I have purchased two Denon receivers from them and they looked new when I opened the boxes and worked fine.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> Many of our members, including myself, have purchased factory refurbished receivers from our friends at Accessories4less:
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html
> 
> This is a good way to save money or upgrade to a nicer receiver for the same budget. I have purchased two Denon receivers from them and they looked new when I opened the boxes and worked fine.


+1


----------



## diggitydiggity (Feb 13, 2014)

ya, that's true the most important thing I guess is that I like the way it sounds and enjoy listening to it. I guess my biggest concern was between the 2 AVR's is that one is an 85W while the other is a 100W.

My speakers are 100W, I know they do not pull 100W while I am listening to them, but I thought I might need a more powerful AVR to match my speakers than the 85W that I was looking at.


----------



## diggitydiggity (Feb 13, 2014)

.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I doubt that you'll ever hear any difference between 85w ant 100w per channel AVRs. just make sure your getting the features that you want.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I would also recommend a4less. I have bought an onkyo recently and I have bought two demon returns in the past from them and I was able to go up a model or two over what my budget would have allowed.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

diggitydiggity said:


> ya, that's true the most important thing I guess is that I like the way it sounds and enjoy listening to it. I guess my biggest concern was between the 2 AVR's is that one is an 85W while the other is a 100W.
> 
> My speakers are 100W, I know they do not pull 100W while I am listening to them, but I thought I might need a more powerful AVR to match my speakers than the 85W that I was looking at.


You won't be able to hear the difference between the two power ratings. It is a common misconception (and a salesman's best friend) to think that double the power = twice the volume. Not true, since the ear is a logarithmic "device." Twice the power = 3db, which most people cannot hear the difference, and in your case you are not even close to comparing twice the power. In order for the ear to hear twice the volume, a 10db increase is required, which means going from 100 watts to 1,000 watts!


----------



## diggitydiggity (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all your great replies! Very helpful, it's always hard to distinguish between what people are trying to "sell" you and things that you are actually going to need. I went with the 85W Onkyo that was a better price. It had all the features that I wanted, and when it comes down to it I really don't think that I would ever tell the difference. Maybe later after I become a true audiophile!


----------

